# Men's anti-perspirants - which do you use?



## RMCF (13 May 2010)

I have always used 'fresh' smelling ones like Vaseline Intensive Care or Right Guard 3D Invisible Roll-On.

I don't like anything with a musky smell at all.

Can anyone recommend any others worth trying, bearing in mind I prefer fresh, light smells?

PS Before you mention them, have never found a Lynx smell that I like.


----------



## Betsy Og (13 May 2010)

lynx is amusing referred to in Ross O'Carroll Kelly books as "skobie shower" - that said I persist with Africa roll on. Roll on cos its more environmental innit, pity they put SFA into each "bottle" though!!

yearrah plenty of washing & au naturale .... equine perspirers excluded


----------



## Caveat (13 May 2010)

Once upon a time Imperial leather did a good one but don't see it any more.

I've tried them all. These days, there is only one for me: 

Nivea for men roll on.

Fresh smelling (in fact there is a variant of this called 'fresh' or 'cool' I think and it's the nicer one IMO) minimal white marks, no alcohol and very effective IME.

I've been using this for years now.


----------



## Purple (13 May 2010)

Whatever the Lidl roll-on one is called. No smell off it and no smell off me, perfect!


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 May 2010)

L'Occitane Bavx stick deodorant for me.


----------



## UptheDeise (13 May 2010)

I used to swear by Sure roll on. Then they came out with a new and improve version, which used to stain my clothes and was quite sticky.


----------



## villa 1 (13 May 2010)

Why use deodorants. A good lather of Carbolic soap and a good scubbin brush


----------



## burger1979 (14 May 2010)

used dove anti-persiperant recently and found that quite good. spray can, no marks on clothes, bit a whiff off it but nothing too over powering. also sure for men is good. lynx reminds me my teenage years, ah the good times down the back of the disco quivering like a mess working up the courage to ask the girls.........


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 May 2010)

Pffffft. You guys must want to smell like a lady...


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 May 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> Pffffft. You guys must want to smell like a lady...



Where on God's earth does he get them from [broken link removed]


----------



## mf1 (14 May 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> Where on God's earth does he get them from [broken link removed]



I dunno - but I got a great laugh out of it!

mf


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 May 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> Where on God's earth does he get them from [broken link removed]


 
A home made video?


----------



## Complainer (15 May 2010)

Don't like anti-perspirants - I look for deodorants that aren't anti-perspirants, which seem to be few and far between. Gilette seems to be the only option at the moment.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 May 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> A home made video?


Nah, that's definitely not the Doc, his horse is black


----------



## Caveat (15 May 2010)

Complainer said:


> Don't like anti-perspirants - I look for deodorants that aren't anti-perspirants, which seem to be few and far between. Gilette seems to be the only option at the moment.



Strange.  My impression was that there are loads of these around. In fact until I settled on Nivea I had the opposite problem - constantly checking to make sure what I was buying was _also_ an anti-perspirant and not just a deodorant.


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 May 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> Nah, that's definitely not the Doc, his horse is black


 
Lol!


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 May 2010)

Complainer said:


> *Don't like anti-perspirants* - I look for deodorants that aren't anti-perspirants, which seem to be few and far between. Gilette seems to be the only option at the moment.



Why not?  Is this tied into the scary e-mail that did the rounds a few years back?  I thought that was all knocked on the head?


----------



## RMCF (16 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> Strange.  My impression was that there are loads of these around. In fact until I settled on Nivea I had the opposite problem - constantly checking to make sure what I was buying was _also_ an anti-perspirant and not just a deodorant.



There are loads of them about.

In fact I'd say there are more plain deo's than anti-pers's.

I have mistakenly lifted quite a few roll-ons in recent months that I believed were anti's, only to discover they were plain old deo's.


----------



## Complainer (16 May 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> Why not?  Is this tied into the scary e-mail that did the rounds a few years back?  I thought that was all knocked on the head?


Nah, much more mundane than that.

Sweating is the body's mechanism of losing heat. I take the view that when you need to sweat, you need to sweat.

Deodorant makes sure my sweating doesn't impact others.


----------



## michaelm (17 May 2010)

Anyone else, like me, who doesn't sweat and doesn't need deodorant?  Maybe I'm odd (alone in the Universe, like Gonzo).


----------



## Purple (17 May 2010)

michaelm said:


> Anyone else, like me, who doesn't sweat and doesn't need deodorant?  Maybe I'm odd (alone in the Universe, like Gonzo).



Maybe you just have a bad sense of smell?


----------



## michaelm (18 May 2010)

Purple said:


> Maybe you just have a bad sense of smell?


My olfactory system is very sensitive.  The way my body temperature is regulated must be a tad unusual.


----------



## JP1234 (18 May 2010)

My 16 year old has just made the leap from Lynx to Dove for Men...from a woman's point of view I can't tell you how much of a relief this is!


----------



## burger1979 (18 May 2010)

JP1234 said:


> My 16 year old has just made the leap from Lynx to Dove for Men...from a woman's point of view I can't tell you how much of a relief this is!


 
ahh the joys of motherhood


----------



## Complainer (18 May 2010)

JP1234 said:


> My 16 year old has just made the leap from Lynx to Dove for Men...from a woman's point of view I can't tell you how much of a relief this is!


The power of advertising I suspect - That Dove for Men stuff is being advertised heavily at present, with one of those nonsense ads that have nothing to do with the product concerned.


----------



## RMCF (20 May 2010)

Anyone try this one from L'Oreal before?

[broken link removed]

Seen it in Tesco's today. Quite expensive.


----------



## Betsy Og (21 May 2010)

JP1234 said:


> My 16 year old has just made the leap from Lynx to Dove for Men...from a woman's point of view I can't tell you how much of a relief this is!


 

Why, was he being deluged by hot chicks racing towards him??, the brazen hussies, they're no good for him !!


----------

